# Saturday Night Fever on Blu Ray this week



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Just picked up and watched Saturday Night Fever on Blu Ray today.

Fantastic.

The best version of image quality and audio to date...while keeping the authenticity of a 70's flick.

With this stellar music track, along with colorful and powerful video....it was *almost* like seeing it for the first time.

Picked up at Best Buy via a Walmart price match at $20.86...lowest price found anywhere (below Fry's and Amazon too).

A nice addition to the Blu Ray collection here.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Interesting. I would have thought that with much of it being shot in low light, and the film stocks being used at the time, that all Blu-Ray would give you would be more grain.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Interesting. I would have thought that with much of it being shot in low light, and the film stocks being used at the time, that all Blu-Ray would give you would be more grain.


It still has the 70's grain, but it is "mellowed".

Imagery is very clean. I've read 5 other reviews on it before buying, and they universally agree the quality of the video and audio are 4 stars or more out of 5.

From my observations...I'd agree.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I got my copy from Amazon the other day and will be watching soon. Good to hear the quality is good.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

You guys are very secure in your manhood to admit you like this movie! :lol:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

bobukcat said:


> You guys are very secure in your manhood to admit you like this movie! :lol:


LOL! No kidding. Generally speaking the movie really isn't that good but it came along during the "fun" time of my life. Owning it is more for nastalgic reasons than anything else.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> LOL! No kidding. Generally speaking the movie really isn't that good but it came along during the "fun" time of my life. Owning it is more for nastalgic reasons than anything else.


Yup...and the music is still pretty cool (and classic)...


----------

